# Two WRI 1023's Built Casting



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Both in very good condition ....... Fugi trigger reel seats, x flock on butt with some burnt cork behind reel seat, ss/sic guides ......... I have owned these rods since new and they have caught a lot of fish ..... The blanks where exposed is faded and scuffed a little from use but they still look nice ...... One is wrapped green with a red headed Mermaid, it's named Susan ....... The others wrapped purple with a Blond Mermaid, that's Dottie ......... I'm on Hatteras island now and will be headed back up 64 ... I 40 and I 85 thru Greensboro on Thursday, I think ...... prefer not to ship ...... reason for selling, going to all two piece rods. $200 each or $300 for both ....... Keep these girls together, they're both very special ....... River


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

PICS ... Just like eBay, nothing sells for top dollar without large, clear photo's !


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Don't know how to post picture and not sure I'm allowed even if knew how ...... Come to Hatteras and you can see em and probably catch a pup on em Wednesday ... River


----------



## surf fisher (Aug 28, 2008)

if you dont sale in hatteras let me know. i live close to you back home and would like to look at.


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

I need a pay raise dang it. My daughter would go ape over a green rod with Ariel (red headed mermaid) on it. The crazy things a dad will do for a seven year old. Good luck on the sales.


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Will do Surf fisher .... Thanks.......by the way, the little mermaid decals are topless, not sure you would like that for your daughter but thanks


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Changed my mind, heading back up Friday ......... Price drop ...... $250.00 for both, $150 a piece ......River


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

These two still for sale? Hope you are well? FLEE


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Doin good Flee, just landlocked for the time being .... Hope you're doin well, ..... Yes, I still got em ....


----------



## Oldmulletbreath (Jan 7, 2006)

Very interested, check your PM's


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

I don't have any PM's oldmulletbreath ....


----------



## Oldmulletbreath (Jan 7, 2006)

Just sent another one, I looked at my sent messages and saw that I had sent one earlier not sure what is going on.

Al

EDITED, try sending me a PM and I will reply if that one doesn't work


----------



## Oldmulletbreath (Jan 7, 2006)

I'll take the pair... will contact thru PM for transfer


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Sounds good .... Sold ... Take this one off P&S .... Thanks ....


----------

